# Lidl socks



## chaoticcar (Jun 1, 2018)

A couple of years ago I bought a pair of socks labelled diabetic now I usually avoid like the plague any diabetic anything but they looked ok so I got 1pair and they were so comfortable I went for more but if course there were non left Yesterday I found more they are called soft socks but called diabetic socks in Lidl I bought 2,pairs and they have soft tops and no uncomfortable seams .They had men's as well as women and were reasonable (lost receipt!)  
  Carol


----------



## Radders (Jun 1, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> A couple of years ago I bought a pair of socks labelled diabetic now I usually avoid like the plague any diabetic anything but they looked ok so I got 1pair and they were so comfortable I went for more but if course there were non left Yesterday I found more they are called soft socks but called diabetic socks in Lidl I bought 2,pairs and they have soft tops and no uncomfortable seams .They had men's as well as women and were reasonable (lost receipt!)
> Carol


Since I bought my first pair of “gentle touch” socks in a market I have not looked back. They often have them in TK Max.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 1, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> A couple of years ago I bought a pair of socks labelled diabetic now I usually avoid like the plague any diabetic anything but they looked ok so I got 1pair and they were so comfortable I went for more but if course there were non left Yesterday I found more they are called soft socks but called diabetic socks in Lidl I bought 2,pairs and they have soft tops and no uncomfortable seams .They had men's as well as women and were reasonable (lost receipt!)
> Carol



Oh I’ve just bought a 2 pair pack of those Carol. Not worn them yet so glad they’re comfortable


----------



## jusme (Jun 2, 2018)

Thank you for the information, I have just returned from a visit to Lidl with some socks for me & OH wanted some to try out.

jusme


----------

